# Found white pigeon..HELP



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I found a white pigeon sitting on the roof next door to our business..He was eating restaurant garbage..I lured him to our roof with food, and now he stay on our roof..I have 2 bowls set up for him with seed and water..He comes down to eat and drink and goes right back up..I have tried to lure him down for 3 weeks, to no avail..Will he be too cold on the roof? How can I get him down? I try talking to him every time I give him food but he will not come to me..What should I do? The weather is 40 degrees here in PA...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Donna and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for caring about this lovely white pigeon.

Please keep providing it with food and water. If there is any shelter for it at all from the weather, it should be OK. You might also want to try to make a box trap and bait it with food to see if you can catch the bird and bring it in where it will be safe and warm. Mary, one of the moderators here, is an expert in making and using box traps to catch needy pigeons. I'm sure she will be along shortly to fill you in.

Does the bird have any bands on the legs?

Please keep us posted.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

You might try moving the food closer and closer to a door to you home, garage, etc.
Once you have the food near a door, then open the door, place a few seeds just outside, and place the container of food inside. When the pigeon enters, close the door. This take a little time but I know it works.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for all your help..The pigeon is at my brothers business, on the roof..I can't lure him in the door, I tried..I have been talking to him as I feed him but he will not warm up to me yet..I feel so bad for him, I don't want him to be cold..At least I know he is not hungry..What do you suggest I feed him? I am feeding him bird seed..He was eating garbage..He does not have a band on his leg..


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I am trying to think of a way to get him in my car, then I will take him home..What about a have a heart trap?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The humane trap might work .. worth a try if you can get one. There are also traps made especially for pigeons. Perhaps a rental place in your area would have one.

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'm trying to think of a store that you can drive to and get a humane trap. Maybe a hunting store or a feed store? 

Julie


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a trap, now the question is what do I do after I catch him? He is really dirty, what if he has some kind of disease? Where can I keep him? Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Donna,
Once you able to catch the sweet pij, place him in an animal carrier, box, etc., that he will comfortable fit in, place him in a warm quite area of your home away from family/animal traffic. Offer him seed & water. 

As for 'diseases', there is a minute chance of developing any problems from a pigeon. Members here have handled critically ill & injured pijjies for years & are fit as fiddles. Common sense precautions, wash hands after handling should suffice.

Always isolate a pigeon upon acquiring him, especially if you have other 'pet' birds.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along. 
Cindy


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I am in Pa.. is there anyone out there from Pa. that can help with Snowey? I would like to find him a good home..I cannot have birds or anything other than dogs, my daughter has asthma..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We do have at least one member in PA that likes to adopt needy pigeons. If you are able to catch the bird, please let us know in this thread and then also start a new thread in the Adoptions section.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I really appreciate all the help everyone has given me..I will try to catch the bird.If you have any ideas on catching it, please let me know..You guys are GREAT!!


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

My pigeon turned out to be a Dove...I have no clue about Doves either...HELP!!! How can I get this Dove to come off the roof? We have a place to take him, if we can catch him...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Doves are not the strong flyers that pigeons are and are not really as "savvy". You should be able to lure the dove down with food .. either into a trap of some type or into a corner where you can net it or throw a towel over it. Doves are not the brightest bulbs on the planet, so if you put your mind to it, you should be able to catch it. 

Bless you for caring and trying. It truly is in the best interest of this dove to be caught and placed in a good home.

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Any luck catching the dove? I hope you catch him before we get freezing weather.Doves can't take being out in the open in freezing weather. Good luck


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I am really upset, I cannot lure this Dove down from the roof..He also sits on top of an air conditioner..He looks at me and turns his head when I talk to him..He comes down to eat, and goes back up..I is getting cold here in Pa..What can I do to catch him before he dies? I cannot watch this bird die, and do nothing to help him...VERY UPSET!!!


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I have an idea..What if I put a trap on top of the roof of my Jeep, do you think he will go in it? If I put food in it? He watches me every time I put seed down for him..I can also put a towel on the trap so maybe he will go inside..Please let me know what you guys think...I will do anything to save Snowey :-(


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The trap idea on the Jeep is definitely worth a try. Is this the humane trap or something else you have in mind?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

It is a have a heart trap, a long cage..Do you think I should put a towel over it, will he go in the trap? I don't think I can trap him on the ground..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I would enclose the trap in a towel or tarp (except for the entrance, obviously). If there is a way to set the trip for the lightest of weight, that should be done as a dove is so light that it may not trip the door even if the bird goes in. That would be a major bummer to have the bird go in and then not trip the door. Perhaps rigging something as a way to remotely drop the door would be a good idea too.

Best of luck with this .. if you haven't seen Mary's box trap posts, I think she just put it up again recently. That would be an alternative to the humane trap.

I wish I was close enough to try to help you with this.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Where can I find mary's box trap posts? I really appreciate all your help..Thanks


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I found Mary's trap picture and below are her instructions. 

------------------------------ http://community.webshots.com/photo/41213709/47824869LthKfP 
I use a tomato box and a paper towel tube filled with rocks and taped at the bottom, I cut a wedge out of the top so the box can lean on it and tie a string to the bottom.
On top of the box along one side is also another bag filled with rocks and taped to shape sausage so that the box will fall faster when the paper tube is pulled away and the pigeon will be traped under..
Make sure to let the pigeon eat under it and get abit relaxed and after awhile when he is perfectly under(Tail and all) you can pull the string and the box will fall onto him ...THEN I would take a board and slip it under slowely to make sure the pigeons feet step onto the board and once the board is under I carry the whole thing to a safe place or inside and slowly put slide my hands under the box and catch him..
I once tried cathing him and slipping my hands under after I pulled the string and I was still outside so the pigeon escaped so it's best to do it inside.

Hope it helps!




[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 17, 2003).]


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I will try this tomorrow...Thanks so much..


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Is there any special food that Doves like to eat? Something that will lure him down faster...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Sorry about that. I must have missed the post, Thanks Julie for posting the trap method









As for the seeds, a dove/pigeon mix has things like wheat, peas, whole corn, safflower and other big stuff..
You can find it at a feed supply store or at some pet stores.

Mary


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Safflower is usually a favorite. You can get a bag of that at Walmart. It's all white and looks like small sunflower seeds. That is not a complete diet, but usually a favorite. 

Julie


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I cannot thank all of you enough for all your help..I found a woman that works saving wildlife in my area..She was there today, saw the Dove and will be back on Tuesday to net it..She is also taking Snowey to her house, she has some pigeons, and lots of room for him..I am so happy she can take him and give him a good home..I will keep you posted on Tuesday..Thanks again!!!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

That's great news. Let us know what happens.

Julie


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Last night I tried to catch the bird, we waited till he was sleeping and tried to catch him..He got scared and flew off the air conditioner, you could tell he could not see where he was flying..I was so upset..I waited for him to return and needless to say, he did not..I looked all over for him, but did not find him..Right now, it is 5am and I am waiting for the sun to come up so I can go see if he returns..Any suggestions are welcomed..HELP!!!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Don't worry he'll be back. Next time you will have to wait until the moon is not shiningas much and go faster. I usually miss the first time because my nerves do not allow me to move fast enough.

Julie
PS. Also use a long poled net next time. If you don't have one ask a neighbor or friend that fishes if you can borrow theirs. With the net you will have a better chance since it can reach him before you get too close. Net him in a fast motion! Practice on a stuffed animal. 

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 22, 2003).]


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Julie,
Thanks so much for the help..I can't net him, because he is on top of an air conditioner and there is very little room between the unit and the roof..He is on a two story building..He is going to die if i don't get him soon, last night the weather went down to 30 degrees..How much cold can they take? If you want to e-mail me, I am at [email protected]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'm understanding the situation better. He is in a hard to reach spot. 

I would go with the trap that Mary makes.

Julie


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

He has no shelter from the wind, will he be able to survive the winter? I am trying again tonight to get him..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Donna,

There is a chance that the bird could survive the winter but not much of one. A pigeon perhaps but not a white dove.

Can you somehow enclose the opening above the air conditioner aside from a small opening where the bird can go in? I'm thinking if you can "trap" him this way you should be able to reach in and get him either late at night or very early in the morning.

Terry


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Update!! The bird is eating out of my hand..When he sees my car, and I call him he comes right down off the A/C..Will he sit on my arm in time? I am trying to get him to eat in my car, so I can catch him that way..Any ideas are appreciated..Do these birds follow you around if they know you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Donna. That's good progress you've made with getting the bird to come to you. He may well become tame enough to sit on your arm, shoulder, or head in time. Yes, they will follow you when they know you are going to feed them and are not a threat to them. Continued good luck in catching the bird, and please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great news! Your continual hard work and patience has paid off! He is starting to trust you. Once he is used to you, he will eventually fly right to your hand to eat. Then you can gently start moving around, while he is feeding from your hand. Begin slow, you will be able to tell how tame he is getting by his reaction, you may be able to catch him with not much effort. 
Keep up the good work! Treesa


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Where can I buy another Pigeon to keep him company? If I get another white one, I will keep the both of them..Any ideas?


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Why are the droppings changing colors from black and white to green? Is Snowey sick? I am so worried about this bird..Please advise on what to do..I read white vinegar in the water, is this true? I wish I could help this poor little bird, it breaks my heart..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Donna,

I'm so sorry you're having such a time with this bird..
If you lived near me I'd give you one of my white pigeons, to make yours happy and want -to-come-in from the cold.

Are Snowys' dropping watery?..or thick and white and green. Droppings will occasionally change from different food. It's apple cider vinegar that is good for pigeons, about 1 teasp. to a gallon.

If you provide his drinking water, you could bring up his immune system by providing some avian vitamins in his drinking water. Prime is a good overall brand and available at pet stores. You can also mince a garlic clove to a gallon water and have him drink that. Sounds smelly, huh? It is. It does a whole lot of good for pigeons, besides purifying their blood, it kills all kinds of parasites. Long term use, provides improved immune system response. Treesa


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Everyone here has been so nice and understanding..I am sorry for bothering you guys all the time, but you are all experts and I never had any Pigeons..God Bless all of you and thanks..i am sure I will have another question or two later..
Donna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Donna,

I believe you found out that your bird is a dove and not a pigeon. If so, you would want to get another ringneck dove as a companion as opposed to a pigeon. While it's possible that a pigeon and a dove would buddy up, it's also possible that the larger and stronger pigeon might rough up a dove pretty badly.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Terry,
I am so sorry for the mix up..I found out he is a Pigeon after all that..I looked at pictures that Julie sent me, and he has those two things on the sides of his beak..If you were me what would you do, get another Pigeon? But i don't know if it is male or female..Would you get a female any way? I told you there would be more questions...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the confirmation that the bird is a pigeon. Yes, a female pigeon would be the safest bet if you're going to get one as a companion/temptation.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Where do you suggest I buy one? I don't know any Pigeon People!!!!What should a female cost, all white?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Donna,

We will have to wait for someone to come along who knows what white pigeons might sell for .. a guess would be $10-$25 ??? Check the adoptions section just in case there is a bird there that is in your area and could be adopted for free.

Terry Whatley


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Just read your reply to my post in the birds for sale section. I do have several all white pigeons here, and would be happy to give you one. You can email me at [email protected] and let me know if you're still intrested. Shipping cost for a single bird would be somewhere around $20.00, and I do have boxes to use. 

Best of luck, 


------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Good morning everyone..I am going to try a fishing net today..He would not go near the box trap yesterday..He flew on the roof and would NOT come down all day..If I do catch him LOL..Can I keep him and another pal as house pets? Are they really messy in the house? I would love to keep him with me inside..Has anyone done this crazy idea before? I am going to get another bird to keep him company, I thought I would keep them with me inside..I will be divorced before this is all over..LOL...All ideas are appreciated..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good Morning Donna,

Yes, you can keep two house pigeons as pets, lots of people here have pigeons as house guests. 

I'm sure everyone here will give you lots of information on keeping pigeons indoors. Meanwhile, let us know when you have been able to catch Snowey.

Treesa


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I CAUGHT SNOWEY!!!!!!! He is in my house, safe and sound...I AM SOOOOO HAPPY!!! Both of us THANK YOU for ALL your help!!!I couldn't be happier that he is warm, and well fed...


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

OK Treesa...I need all the info and education I can get..I would love to keep Snowey and a friend as house pets...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Donna,
Congratulations! A job well done.
You are in the right place to learn all about pigeons. The members here are wonderful & always take time to explain a situation. 
Two years ago I was frantically searching for someone to help me get through the sudden demise of Whitefeather. I came upon this site, have met a group of wonderful people & now have 4 pet pigeons. 
Three have irrverdible wing damage & one is a pure white Old Dutch Capuchine, who never should have been out in the streets. 
You will truly enjoy every minute with Snowey.
Please keep us updated.
Cindy


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

What do I feed Snowey? What is a treat for them? I am presently giving him cracked corn, seeds,safflower seeds...I also gave him some oreomycin (spelling) in his water..I am afraid he has stomach parasites..I am planning to give him a shower to get him nice and clean 
Please let me know the best things to feed him..Do they like fruit? I am clueless!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Donna!!!! I am so thrilled that you have captured Snowey! Well done!

Why don't you start a new topic in the General section about Snowey and your questions about his feed and care? More people will see it there, and you will get more responses than here in the Emergency section.

For a start, click on the link to Resources here at pigeons.com. This will give you some good basic information about caring for the bird.

Again, I am so happy and relieved that you have the bird. Incidentally, Dave D. offered to ship you a white bird at no cost other than the shipping .. see his reply to you.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited November 07, 2003).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Donna...congratulations!!!!! This is great news. I tried to get one for weeks at this lady's house. I was running out of patience as she was pretty smart. How I finally got her, is I set a cake pan full of water down and she dove in to take a bath, so while her head was dunked, bam.....there went the net over her. I ended up calling her L.S. Eagle. She looked like an eagle and L.S. stood for Little sh_t







.

I'm so happy for you and the bird! You will be an excellent bird mom. Good luck to both of you!!!


----------

